# How to cancel Australia citizenship application?



## citizen (Jul 4, 2012)

I applied for Australia citizenship online 2 days ago. Is there anyway I can cancel the application or do I just ignore any letter I receive with citizenship test date?

I am wanting to cancel as my birth country does not allow dual citizenship and I applied citizenship mainly for FEE-help (so I don't have to pay uni fees upfront) if I decide to go back to uni for more studies but its not going to happen for at least 3 to 4 years. I don't plan to move back to my birth country but its good to have the citizenship just in case for now.

Would there be any repercussion if I cancel this application and apply for citizenship again in a few years time?


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a pretty appalling reason of why you want to become a citizen. Not because you love Australia & all the things our nation stands for? Only because study will be cheaper & more convenient for you? (Keeping in mind its cheaper because Australian workers are actually subsiding it with their high taxes!) It seems extremely selfish to be honest. Citizenship is a big deal & something you should really consider carefully -- there are *responsibilities* that also come with being a citizen, not only benefits. There are loyalties & wanting to contribute to the nation. Think about it.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi citizen,

I've to admit I don't like your thought, anyway you just need to contact DIAC and let them know you wish to withdraw your application. Btw, pass the test doesn't mean that you are a citizen till you attend the ceremony. 

Cheers


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Completely agree with theskyisblue and dusty_springfield. 
You need to have a good hard think about the place in Australia you have taken up. Thousands of people every year are desperate to come to Australia and become part of our wonderful country, to improve our society culturally, to study hard, work hard and continue to make change and build our country for our children, grandchildren - thousands of people who would do just about anything to be granted citizenship including making a dangerous journey on a boat, and there are thousands of people every year who cry when they are awarded citizenship and feel a part of this great country; proud to be a part of our freedom of speech, our human rights, our opportunities to further oneself through work, study and travel, to better the nation and everything "Australia" stands for. Please, withdraw your application for citizenship, because if the only reason you wanted to come to Australia was for cheap education I would feel ashamed to call you Australian.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to agree with what everyone here has said and I will add and reiterate that some of us here are fighting like mad to convince a complete stranger that we're not faking our marriages/relationships just to get our partners into the country. Tack on the fact that many of our partners are from high risk countries and the battle becomes even more difficult to win. Some of us are immigrants ourselves, including me. I fought long and hard to become an Australian citizen and I certainly didn't do it so I could receive financial benefits from the government. I love Australia and all it stands for and I find your reason for wanting to become a citizen very insulting. I think you do need to withdraw the application and think long and hard about what it means to become an Australian citizen before you try again.


----------

